# Hey Texans!



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Just wondering who else is in Tejas...

I'm in the DFW area.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Wasn't born in Texas but got here as quick as I could! I'm in DFW as well. D


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Starline - just looked up your place online - beautiful facility!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Hey! Down here by Houston.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Im near Austin!  Howdy!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Tejas said:


> Im near Austin!  Howdy!


2 hours south of houston


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Im in Corpus Christi!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Mstar said:


> Im in Corpus Christi!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


One hour from me :]


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in the Katy area; about 30 minutes from Houston  welcome!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in iowa park, about 10 miles west of wichita falls, about 1.5-2 hrs west of dfw area.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I live in Abilene! about three hours from DFW
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in DFW area


----------

